# P239 physical size



## Hawkeye59 (Mar 9, 2010)

I ordered a Galco holster for my P239 .40 and the gun does not fit. I ordered it in the 9mm P239 section but I assumed the gun dimension would be identical since the only difference I assume is the barrel change and magazine change to make a .40 a 9mm P239. Am I missing something

Link to Holster
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1227&GunID=154


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like you might have assumed wrong there Hawkeye. I also have the P239 in 40 and am guessing that the 9mm may be different in width????

They had 2 categories for the P239 - 40 and 9mm - so there must be some difference.


----------



## Hawkeye59 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well i just for the heck of it tried a google search for the 9mm specs and all three calibers have the same specs. So it makes no sense not to fit.

http://www.remtek.com/arms/sig/model/239/239.htm

Tried it with my Makarov 9mm and its a nice fit


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't remember why, but I'm pretty sure that the .40/.357 models are slightly thicker... propably in the slide.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

my buddy has the sp2009 and sp2340, and bought a Sig holster for the 2009.....surprisingly enough, the 2340 doesnt fit in just right and its extremely hard to get the little button to lock, the one that holds the gun in the holster.....its one of those plastic paddle holsters....anyway the thing is that something is different....my guess is the slide on the 40 cal is just slightly wider..


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

if you read the paper they send with the hoster it tells you to "work" the holster until it is supple. this can take several weeks/months of everyday. just a problem with galco and other economical holsters. they are good leather but not the best!

there is a reason a more expensive holster is better and cost more.:smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I would say that the 9mm and the .40/.357 do have differences in slide thickness. If you check the Galco website, it lists the 239 in two different configurations based on caliber... it doesn't differentiate with other models available in multiple calibers(p226, p229).


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Deja vu :smt116


----------



## Smac61 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a Galco Miami Classic for my P239 .40 and have the same problem. I've tried the plastic bag trick and its still too tight for my comfort. FWIW, I bought a Bullard Dual Carry and its perfection, but there are times I wold like to use the shoulder rig...


----------

